# New Source Of Halloween Music



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I stumbled upon this last night:

http://hagaga.konxompax.org/hagaga/?p=8

It has a downloadable sound file with 22 Halloween Themed Tracks on it.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks Halloweiner, you can never have too many halloween tunes


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

YVW. And especialyy hard to find tunes that page has. If you change the page number in that page's URL you will find that they have posted about 18 or 20 albums worth of music of all different styles. I think I found that page 3 (p=3) was the first page with an album upload.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's another Blog I found full of Halloween Themed LP File Downloads:

http://scarstuff.blogspot.com/


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks so much for posting those! Really awesome stuff.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

*Wow!*

That Scar Stuff Blog is great!!

Nice find Halloweiner!!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

You're welcome. He saved me a bunch of money not having to buy most of those LPs off from ebay. BTW check out his links under Sounds and Sights. There's a couple more awesome music sharity sights there. There's one called Kiddie Records Weekly that is a Gold Mine for old children's records. The owner of the site puts up a new recording every week of the year starting in January 2005 to present. And he's already got more scheduled for every week this year. Awesome for anyone who has kids, or likes those old-timey kids records themselves.


----------



## DeathMask (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Tons of Halloween Music has been added to the Scar Stuff Blog since I first posted the link above. Check it out.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Woot very nice thanks a ton for the link!


----------



## freakengine (Aug 21, 2005)

Awesome! I found his site at http://www.scaryspookysounds.com to be well worth a visit as well.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Yes. That page is owned by the same guy who does the Scar Stuff Blog. It's a visual list of all of the Halloween Themed LPs he owns. He is slowly one by one sharing them on his blog.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Jason just posted about 5 or 6 Vincent Price Lps at his Scar Stuff blog. Some awesome stuff there.


----------

